# Ruger .22 LR



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've recently bought a ruger 10/22 DSP. I am happy overall with it but a little confused upon what rounds it can or can't fire. I have heard people talking about shooting explosive (fragmenting) rounds down a .22 to great effect, but in the manual it also states that they should not be used. I would be interested in using these fragmenting rounds as most of my applications for this rifle will be hunting/varmenting, so if anyone could clear up what can or cannot be used in a ruger 10/22 I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

somebody, anybody? this is killing me. i have got to know if it can be used. when google cant find anything on it where am i to turn?


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

sorry it took so long,

but yes, you can shoot these fragmenting rounds, the CCI quik shok?
anyway, yeah you can shoot em. but if your gun is different from my 10/22 you might want to test it on a buddy's gun.(just to be on the safe side)

It says the rounds fragment when it hits the target, not in the barrel, so it should be just like any other .22 round


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i shot some a while back, yep it worked.

thanks, Tiger


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Tiger I just have to compliment you here if I may!

Since that whole saga over .22 stingers etc., your posts have generally been more courteous, people have not seen the need to fire up, and you've been very helpful, so good on you mate, keep it up!

Have a ripper day

Mark from Australia


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i must agree, you have turned into a guy i could be good friends with, good man :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got to admit I like this a lot better too
cheers :beer:


----------

